# Sub $600 Subwoofer



## fragrantly_foul (May 30, 2016)

Looking for a subwoofer $600 or less (shipped), will be used in a 14x14 room as part of a 5.1 system, and must do well with music and movies, with a slight emphasis on music (60:40, 70:30. music:movies)???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS PB1000 should fit your requirements 
http://www.svsound.com/products/pb-1000


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Another one to consider is the Rythmik LV12R.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I vote for any SVS sub


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I second the Rythmik. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

SVS PB1000 I have one for almost 3 years. Love it.


----------



## fragrantly_foul (May 30, 2016)

theJman said:


> Another one to consider is the Rythmik LV12R.


Thank You, I've narrowed my decision down to the Rythmik Audio LV12R and the Outlaw Audio Ultra X-12 (A little over budget, but ok). How do these two Subs compare???


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you considered going with a used sub? Speakers are generally excellent buys used, and you could get a sub that costs much more than your budget. I paid $1700 for 2 Danley DTS-10 subs delivered. To buy one Brand new is over $3k as i recall. There are lots of used bargains if you have the time to look.


Example
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bob-Carver-...069118?hash=item3ac50d097e:g:PwwAAOSwqBJXU7Ze


Another option would be a D.I.Y. sub... you could make a real nice one for $600.

If you must have brand new...ask if they have a B stock one, and you might save some money too.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

fragrantly_foul said:


> Thank You, I've narrowed my decision down to the Rythmik Audio LV12R and the Outlaw Audio Ultra X-12 (A little over budget, but ok). How do these two Subs compare???


I haven't had the opportunity to hear an X-12, so I can't really comment on that unit. I did try getting one a year or two back but Outlaws requirements were onerous and very non-standard, so I declined. Perhaps that's why there are but a few reviews on the X-12, in spite of the fact it's been out for a while now.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Another vote here for Rythmik's LV12-R. I have one and have set it up for deepest possible extension and even in this mode, the sub is very tight and musical. Its probably the best new sub out there in that price class.


----------

